#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Αυθαίρετα - Καταβολή διαφόρων φορολογικών

## ginom

Επειδή έχω κάποια αυθαίρετα & γενικά υπάρχει μια ασάφεια στο όλο θέμα η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής: 
Καταβάλω 
1) ΦΕΜ;

2) ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 2%;

3) ΕΜΠ 1%; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Xάρης

Καμία ασάφεια, τα χουμε γράψει πολλές φορές άλλωστε και υπάρχει και στα downloads σχετικό αρχείο (βλ. *ΕΔΩ*).
Πληρώνεις όλα όσα αναφέρεις και υπέρ ΤΕΕ το 2%.

----------

